# Turn signals stopped clicking?...'12 LTZ



## bikz (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

Driving home today my turn signals (which are fully functional front and back) stopped clicking when engaged. Any thoughts, figure it is probably a setting of some sort?


Thanks, in advance!

Joe


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yours Click?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think there's an option to adjust the click volume in the personalization menu. 

The clicks come from the car stereo. If you've pulled it for a aftermarket unit, then the adapter you've used may have gone out.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think there's an option to adjust the click volume in the personalization menu.
> 
> The clicks come from the car stereo. If you've pulled it for a aftermarket unit, then the adapter you've used may have gone out.


I'm over here like shoot how do you replace the clicker speaker Lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Osgoood1 said:


> I'm over here like shoot how do you replace the clicker speaker Lol


There is no separate speaker - in a stock setup, it's generated in the radio itself and played though the sound system. The commands come in via the car's communication bus. Effectively, the radio is the car's "sound card" to create the clicks and chimes commanded by the main computer.


----------



## bikz (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I was not aware of that. Everything is stock on the radio/dash. 

It started working the following day, only a matter of time before it acts up again. The head unit goes blank from time to time (however that was not the case when the signal clickers went out).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Suggest you stop by the dealer and explain what you've experienced and point out the following bulletin: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html_

With this condition, the following effects are possible: *the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on*; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; *the turn signal sound may not be heard*; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. Power steering assist may also be lost, and greater effort may be needed to turn the steering wheel at low speeds or while the vehicle is stopped. _


----------

